# FAO GoingTTooFast



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> FOR SALE: Parachute. Only used once, never opened, small stain.


how much is it going for?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> > FOR SALE: Parachute. Only used once, never opened, small stain.
> 
> 
> how much is it going for?


Do you reckon they'll DROP the price :lol: :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > > FOR SALE: Parachute. Only used once, never opened, small stain.
> ...


No, but the value of second hand parachutes is in freefall at the moment


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry mate, think it's sold. My mate's bought it for his missus for christmas!  :wink:

It cost an arm and a leg. and a hip. and a spine.. :roll:


----------



## Badmao1 (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread has Descended in to a farce


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

i think its hit rock bottom


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I thought its just opening up nicely


----------

